# Bachelor Party In Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Dave Scott set up this 2 boat trip for his friends and bachelor party group. The weather forecast called for wind and rain but luckily the rain held off until 12:30 giving us enough time to catch some speckled trout and redfish. First stop nothing no tide movement. So we headed out in the bay but the water was dirty and rough so back to the edges of the marsh. Picked up a few trout and then got on some small ones before finding some really solid speckled trout along the shoreline. The tide was coming in hard and trout were close to the bank. Plastics under corks in chartreuse and glow were putting fat speckled trout in the boat 1 to 3 lbs with a couple pushing 4 lbs. After a few drifts the guys had put together a good box of trout along with 2 redfish and with the rain about to get us we opted to call it day and try to beat the rain in. Well we got sprinkled on all the way to the dock and just as I shut of the motor in my boat slip the sky fell out it sounded likes rocks on the tin roof we made just in time. We had a blast today cutting up and ragging on each other while catching some nice trout. The guy?s were staying the night in the lodge to fry up some fish and continue the party the rest of the night. Thanks to Capt. Cisco for helping out with half the group their boat did well also and had a great time too. The guy?s said they had so much fun they are going to make another trip again during the summer. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Toatal: 94 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> 2 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">THE SPRING FISHING IS KICKING OFF!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CALL ME AND COME GET IN ON THE ACTION!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like a great day to me!


----------

